# Problema con amplificador Ibanez gta-10



## LuisIgnacio (Ene 24, 2012)

hola... resulta que mi amplificador, estaba funcionando de maravilla, hasta que un día de repente dejo de funcionar bien, ahora suena demasiado bajo, casi nada en realidad, aunque todos los potencio metros estén al máximo, no se por que pasa esto, lo abri, y se ve todo bien, si alguien tiene alguna idea de que puede ser, se lo agradecería mucho.. saludos  

Nacho....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2012)

Probaste al menos el parlante en otro equipo ?

Saludos !


----------



## LuisIgnacio (Ene 26, 2012)

si amigo... ya hice eso... y el parlante en mi amplificador ...suena super bien.... entonces, eso me dice que en el circuito hay algún problema, si tan solo tuviera el circuito esquemático ( el cual no lo he podido encontrar en la red) quizás podría hacer un analicis o algo, si tuvieras alguna noción del problema que puede ser... se agradecería mucho  saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2012)

¿ El integrado-transistores de salida trabajan tibios o se recalientan ?


----------



## LuisIgnacio (Ene 26, 2012)

trabaja tibio... ya que lo conecte durante 30 minutos y lo toque y estaba tibio... y supongo que esta bien... que otra cosa podrá ser ?? saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 26, 2012)

Revisaste los potenciómetros ? 

Volumen y gain sobre todo.

Saludos !


----------



## LuisIgnacio (Ene 26, 2012)

duda: los potenciometros.... se pueden medir montados en placa (pcb) o se tienen que extraer de esta ? 
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 27, 2012)

A ver , si lo medís puesto y te da valores correctos , listo ; pero si te da valores incorrectos , hay que quitarlo.

Pueden ser muchas cosas , potenciómetros , o algún capacitor.

Te aconsejo que consigas el diagrama así seguimos mejor , pedilo aquí :

Diagramas y Manuales de Servicio para Equipos de Sonido 

Saludos !


----------



## LuisIgnacio (Ene 27, 2012)

ok amigo... en cuanto consiga el circuito esquemático... te avisare.... saludos y gracias


----------



## Tavo (Ene 27, 2012)

LuisIgnacio dijo:


> ok amigo... en cuanto consiga el circuito esquemático... te avisare.... saludos y gracias


Estuve buscando el esquemático del amplificador... pero solo encontré manuales de usuario. Me temo que va a ser medio difícil encontrarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## LuisIgnacio (Ene 27, 2012)

se agradece la ayuda... pero eso yo también lo había encontrado, y si, creo que es casi imposible conseguir ese circuito esquemático.. pero la intención es lo que importa, muchas gracias y saludos !!!


----------



## AVILA (Ene 27, 2012)

saludos a la comunidad, yo te aconsejo que revises tus enchufes de entrada de señal, en ocaciones estos conducen a tierra lo cual hace que se caiga la misma y pierde sensibilidad, también pon atención a ruidos estraños en la salida, como sumbidos, distorsión u otros, si sabes de electrónica puedes inyectar señal en la entrada de señal de la tarjeta de potencia, esto te va aizlando el problema hasta llegar al punto donde el audio se pierde, en audio se utilizan mucho los capacitores para el paso de señal y estos tiende a fallar con el tiempo, si no cuentas con un inyector de señal o un generador de audio puedes utilizar cualquier dispositivo que tenga salida de audifonos, hay que conectar siempre la tierra, esta puede ser incluso la del chasis o la de los conectores de entrada, usa un capacitor de .1 mf seriado al positivo de tu cable de señal esto evita regresos de voltaje a tu dispositivo que uses, si escuchas sumbido en la salida es probable que este dañada tu etapa de potencia.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 27, 2012)

AVILA dijo:


> saludos a la comunidad, yo te aconsejo que revises tus enchufes de entrada de señal, en ocaciones estos conducen a tierra lo cual hace que se caiga la misma y pierde sensibilidad, también pon atención a ruidos estraños en la salida, como sumbidos, distorsión u otros, si sabes de electrónica puedes inyectar señal en la entrada de señal de la tarjeta de potencia, esto te va aizlando el problema hasta llegar al punto donde el audio se pierde, en audio se utilizan mucho los capacitores para el paso de señal y estos tiende a fallar con el tiempo, si no cuentas con un inyector de señal o un generador de audio puedes utilizar cualquier dispositivo que tenga salida de audifonos, hay que conectar siempre la tierra, esta puede ser incluso la del chasis o la de los conectores de entrada, usa un capacitor de .1 mf seriado al positivo de tu cable de señal esto evita regresos de voltaje a tu dispositivo que uses, si escuchas sumbido en la salida es probable que este dañada tu etapa de potencia.



También revisa y prueba los cables de tu instrumento (si lo usas para tal fin) o de tu fuente de señal. Algunas veces se cortan en el plug (el conector), o cerca de él.
Si utilizas instrumentos, pruebalos con otro amplificador.

Saludos, y avisa del progreso.


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 27, 2012)

verifica tambien el conector hembra de los auriculares, a veces se llena de polvo o algun insecto hace su nido, saludos


----------



## LuisIgnacio (Ene 30, 2012)

amigos... primero que nada agradecerles el  apoyo que me han dado, y disculparme al mismo tiempo por, demorarme en escribir... pero no había tenido tiempo, y ahora recién he quedado libre...bueno... saque la placa para poder revisar mas cómodamente los potenciometros, y me tope con la gran sorpresa de que el potenciometro  GAIN estaba roto totalmente... a mi parecer ese era el problema... pero lo sabre con exactitud cuando cambie el potenciometro, en caso de seguir el problema... ojala puedan ayudarme ... saludos a todos y gracias !!!


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 30, 2012)

LuisIgnacio dijo:


> amigos... primero que nada agradecerles el  apoyo que me han dado, y disculparme al mismo tiempo por, demorarme en escribir... pero no había tenido tiempo, y ahora recién he quedado libre...bueno... saque la placa para poder revisar mas cómodamente los potenciometros, y me tope con la gran sorpresa de que el potenciometro  GAIN estaba roto totalmente... a mi parecer ese era el problema... pero lo sabre con exactitud cuando cambie el potenciometro, en caso de seguir el problema... ojala puedan ayudarme ... saludos a todos y gracias !!!



Ok, si no quieres cambiarlo para sacarte la duda, puedes puentear las pata del medio con la otra que NO es masa*.

Por favor, trata de dejar en claro si se solucionó tu problema, y qué fue lo que hiciste. Lo mismo en caso contrario, si sigue el problema, o aparece uno nuevo, y los procedimientos que realizaste.

Saludos.

* Masa = Maza = 0V = Ground = Negativo...


----------



## Tavo (Ene 31, 2012)

Si tenías el potenciómetro de Ganancia roto... ya no hay que darle más vueltas, ese es todo el problema. Cámbialo y luego nos cuentas.

Saludos.

PS:





DJ T3 dijo:


> * Masa = Maza = 0V = Ground = *Negativo...*


 Negativo *no es lo mismo que masa*, cuidado con eso que se puede prestar a confusión. Una tensión negativa es la que está por debajo del 0v (GND)...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2012)

Era mas o menos predecible lo del pote , sobre todo el de Gain . . . que le dan "pa ca y pa ya" constantemente 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Revisaste los potenciómetros ?
> 
> Volumen y gain sobre todo.


 
Saludos !


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 1, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> PS:
> Negativo *no es lo mismo que masa*, cuidado con eso que se puede prestar a confusión. Una tensión negativa es la que está por debajo del 0v (GND)...




Exacto, pero algunas veces se MAL dice negativo, ya que normalmente (en fuentes simples) se pone positivo (+ = +B) y negativo (- = 0V) a la alimentación...

Por eso lo puse, ya que no todos conocen lo que es masa...

Saludos

PD: Gracias por la aclaración...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 1, 2012)

O sea que *dar masa* es  poner contra el suelo


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 1, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O sea que *dar masa* es  poner contra el suelo



Depende de la situación... 

Para electrónica; masa no es tierra, tierra no es negativo, negativo no es 0V, 0V no es tierra, pero masa si es 0V...




Saludos

PD: Si está mal planteado, corrijanme...
PD2: Estamos para aprender...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 1, 2012)

Masa , tierra , ground y chasis , son mas o menos equivalentes , son solo la referencia.

La tensión de alimentación puede ser simple , en cuyo caso podría llevar el negativo a masa , o en otros casos el positivo a masa , como en los viejos circuitos de germanios.

La fuente puede ser doble o triple o cuádruple , o tener 25 tensiones , el tema es cual de todas ellas prefieras elegir de referencia a masa , tierra , chasis .

Saludos !


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 1, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Masa , tierra , ground y chasis , son mas o menos equivalentes , son solo la referencia.
> 
> La tensión de alimentación puede ser simple , en cuyo caso podría llevar el negativo a masa , o en otros casos el positivo a masa , como en los viejos circuitos de germanios.
> 
> ...



Gracias de nuevo por la info... 

Algunas veces, algunos llamamos mal algunas cosas...

Saludos


----------



## LuisIgnacio (Feb 20, 2012)

amigos... lamento haber tenido el tema inactivo por tanto tiempo ... pero estaba sin computador... pero escribo para poner punto final al tema ya que reemplace en potencio metro malo que era el GAIN y el amplificador va de maravilla, les agradezco a todos su apoyo, y eso mas que nada, saludos !!!!!


----------

